# my new kitten, a Siamese calico?



## siamesepeaches (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi, I'm a newbie, and this is my Peaches. I rescued her from the shelter last week! she is very small, 2.3kg at 7 months old. She is a Siamese/calico. I have never seen this mix before, have any of you?


----------



## WhiteKatLuva (Dec 1, 2009)

SUCH
A
PRETTY
KITTY

what r those breeds like? So cool, a crossed simese/calcio. .


----------



## luis47 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello

Thanks for sharing this nice pictures. Lovlely Kitten.....

Thanks
Have a nice time ahead.


----------



## chinaRose (Dec 1, 2009)

She is beautiful - her eyes are stunning.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes, over here we would call her a tortoiseshell colourpoint. Very pretty!

Liz


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

WhiteKatLuva said:


> SUCH
> A
> PRETTY
> KITTY
> ...


Calico is a colour not a breed. This one looks more an old fashioned siamese type - possibly mixed with something else. Siamese are very intelligent, very vocal, quite attention seeking and very loving. Calico/ tortoiseshell temperament is another thing - 'tortietude' it is often called, and you often hear the phrase 'naughty tortie'.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

She is KA-YOOT!....:thumbup1:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Ooh what a pretty little girl! I love the traditional siamese as well as the more modern siamese. I am sure you will get plenty of enjoyment out of her.

Well done for getting a rescue kitty!

Izzie


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

So good you took on a poor rescue baby. But then that face how could you not?! 

Her cute little nose markings remind me a little of my Tiramisu who has a similiar striking stripe down her nose.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Very pretty kitty. She will keep you on your toes!


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

ohh she is soooo gorgeous, well done you on rehoming her, to be honest who couldn't resist her


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I love her markings. I'm sure she'll bring you lots of joy!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Calico is tortie and white. Does she have white feet (mitts) ? Her tortie colour appears to be patches rather than minglings too. I love the blaze up her nose, very desirable in a tortie :thumbup1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes beautiful,


----------



## siamesepeaches (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes, she has white mittens, one arm is a pale yellow and one arm is seal point. White hind legs. She doesn't seem to have a Tortie attitude. I love all the color theory in this thread it's a lot of fun wondering what she is.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey, have you any photos of her whole body to show us?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

She is beautiful


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Very pretty kitty. What an interesting mix.


----------



## siamesepeaches (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok, I uploaded a full body shot to the mixed cat gallery,titledeaches. unfortunately, she has tucked her white paws under! she has a lot of white. Her sister was solid gray and white with yellow eyes.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=8551


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

shes one gorgeous cat, post more pictures please !


----------



## siamesepeaches (Dec 1, 2009)

I added more photos in my album, If you click on my user name. I'm having a hard time figuring out where and how to add photos! 
I hope you like them!


----------

